# Pottery Barn Halloween 2017



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Pottery Barn Kids Snoopy Collection*

Heads up that Pottery Barn Kids is now selling their Halloween items and this year's theme is Snoopy!

Here is a link to all of their Halloween items: https://www.potterybarnkids.com/sea...-OnsiteSearch-_-MainSite&cm_type=OnsiteSearch

Here are some pictures:





































I'm not a huge fan of It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown but I know a lot of people here are so I thought I'd mention it.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i'm scared to even look at the prices...


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook (Jun 18, 2014)

They peanuts table cloth is $79 but so cool looking.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

I was ready to get a set of the plates but I am not a fan of melamine, bummer.


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

I went by the site today to look into buying some items (the monster sheet set was sold out last year) and they have everything 20% off today. Prices are still high but not _as_ bad with the coupon.


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

Thank you for posting the PBK items. I went on and, though I love Peanuts, I have plenty for my kiddos. However, I found a deal. I am sure someone crafty can whip one up but for $56 I feel that this is money well spent. Extra 30% off clearance - use code EXTRA30







Halloween Black & White Stripe Canopy
#95-3236114
Price
Sale $80.99
$179
Quantity
1
Item Total
$80.99 
$56.69 
Discount applied 

Extra 30% off clearance - use code EXTRA30

Promotion code valid through 11:59pm PT on 7/11/17. Offer valid on in-stock items ending in $0.97 or $0.99 located in the Clearance shop path only. Quantities are limited. All sales are final and non-returnable on items with a price ending in $0.97 or $0.99. This offer may not be combined with any other coupons, discounts or offers including associate discounts, mall coupon book or military discount. Offer not valid on prior purchases, gift cards, taxes, shipping or processing charges. Offer cannot be sold or otherwise bartered.


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

There are a few items posted but I'm waiting and hoping for a good year!!!
Shoelace Spiderwebs $14.50







Spooky Cat and Crow Hurricanes $39.50 each. (I just can't)







Skeleton Jester Giclee Special $63 from $79 each print (Again, I'm not sure if I can)








Post what you find. There are also some great return items like the beaded skull candle which I bought 5 of I loved it so much. Grandin Road is going to have a version of this too.


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

Lit Twig Pumpkins







Recycled Glass Pumpkin Cloche


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

I love those hurricanes. 

They have a few new foam pumpkins out as well.

I'm really hoping they add another ball & claw object this year, or something similar.


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

I saw a few of those and these too.
Lit Oversized Spider







Lit Weeping Witches Willow Tree


----------



## CH31 (Jul 10, 2017)

I really like this witches cauldron $49.50


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

CH31 said:


> I really like this witches cauldron $49.50


 I love that!! Didn't see that in my searches. 

Is it just me or has Pottery Barn had a disappointing last few years. There are always some really fantastic gems but I want to be wowed! They seem to be repeating some great items but I already own those. Are they the best sellers?


----------



## Stephasaurus (Sep 25, 2015)

*It's the Great Pumpkin at Pottery Barn, Charlie Brown!*

I'm more into vintage Beistle decorations when it comes to Halloween, but I'm sucker for any Peanuts-Great Pumpkin stuff when it appears. And wouldn't you know, Pottery Barn has some mighty cute Peanuts Halloween tabletop items for this year! Oh well, what's wrong with some *more * Halloween?
https://www.potterybarnkids.com/sho...-_-SEARCH_TOPPRODUCT&cm_src=SEARCH_TOPPRODUCT


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

That's pretty cute!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

*Just a quick mod note: There were 3 different threads started about Pottery Barn's Halloween for this year. All have been merged to prevent confusion. *


----------



## CH31 (Jul 10, 2017)

Pottery Barn has free shipping today code FREESHIP. The crow hurricane was on sale for $31 so I ordered one. They gave an estimated shipping date of September 23.
I didn't order anything from there last year but out of curiosity looked at the 2016 thread and people were ordering all kinds of great stuff in July. Bummer theyre taking so long to release everything this year.


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

I know. The banner says New Halloween items coming soon. Not soon enough. My Grandin Road/Halloween Haven purchases have been made. I'm hunting in Home Goods and thrift stores. Pottery Barn needs to knock my socks off!


----------



## Oleguy (Aug 7, 2017)

looks very Beetlejuicey!!!


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

I just received my Peanuts selections today! I'll let you all know how they look in real life. Still disappointed that I missed out on the single pillowcases...


----------



## CH31 (Jul 10, 2017)

c910andace said:


> I know. The banner says New Halloween items coming soon. Not soon enough. My Grandin Road/Halloween Haven purchases have been made. I'm hunting in Home Goods and thrift stores. Pottery Barn needs to knock my socks off!


Ugh I wish the banner was still up!  Seems like a lot of their Halloween is just general fall stuff this year. I was hoping to get stuff I missed out on last year like the ball and claw object, skeleton hand votive holder, and the spider votive holder. I ordered the hurricane already and I think I'll get the cauldron and that will be it. Hopefully they still have more to add.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Any Halloween sightings in the physical stores? I'm liking the cauldron, but hesitate to buy it without seeing it in person. I'm already weeding through my Halloween stash to get rid of the lower quality decor items and those items that never make it out of storage year after year. I hesitate to buy anything now unless I absolutely love it!


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

I purchased 2 skeleton hand votive holders last year to offset my skull votive holders from the year before. 














I have the copper cauldron, I bought it because I passed up the glass cauldron. It is beautiful, buy it!

I am feeling disappointed with the selection this year. They have really dialed it down. They haven't even offered the mercury glass pumpkins, which have been a mainstay for Halloween. 

So glad I snapped up some of their bigger offerings a few years back.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

c910andace said:


> I purchased 2 skeleton hand votive holders last year to offset my skull votive holders from the year before.
> View attachment 444729
> View attachment 444737
> 
> ...


I highly doubt this is it.

The pumpkin I ordered last month, isn't shipping until the 21st.

I think they'll be adding a lot more. It is early.

Unless I'm missing something, this shot gives me hope for the small trees on the mantle:


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

I certainly hope so. 

In the past...there were some gems.


----------



## CH31 (Jul 10, 2017)

c910andace said:


> I purchased 2 skeleton hand votive holders last year to offset my skull votive holders from the year before.
> View attachment 444729
> View attachment 444737
> 
> ...


I love both of those votive holders!


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

CH31 said:


> I love both of those votive holders!


I have to really pick and choose every year. Not only for the sake of budget but for the sake of storage as well. I am waiting for school to start so I can haunt the thrift stores and retail stores!


----------



## CH31 (Jul 10, 2017)

Oh I'm with you on school starting. Next week I'm hitting Homegoods, TJ Maxx etc. I ordered a couple tombstones from Grandin and think that's going to be pretty much it for storage space for me. That's why I'm hoping Pottery Barn has some nice smaller things this year. There's always more storage room for small things


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

CH31 said:


> Oh I'm with you on school starting. Next week I'm hitting Homegoods, TJ Maxx etc. I ordered a couple tombstones from Grandin and think that's going to be pretty much it for storage space for me. That's why I'm hoping Pottery Barn has some nice smaller things this year. There's always more storage room for small things


What did you get from Grandin Road? I have the Beware, My Beloved, Winged Statue and Eternal Rest! They are so beautiful, I don't want to put them in my yard! I don't want my sprinklers to touch them. What do other haunters do?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I can't find the cauldron or the crow hurricanes on their site.....are they gone already? I looked on both PB and PBK....


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

c910andace said:


> What did you get from Grandin Road? I have the Beware, My Beloved, Winged Statue and Eternal Rest! They are so beautiful, I don't want to put them in my yard! I don't want my sprinklers to touch them. What do other haunters do?


I guess it depends on where you live. I have all the GR tombstones and I put them in my front yard, however by the time October rolls around and I put them out, I am pretty much done with watering my grass until the following spring. I think they'd be ok though, unless you're talking about a daily, in your face kind of watering.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

maggiesvineyard said:


> I can't find the cauldron or the crow hurricanes on their site.....are they gone already? I looked on both PB and PBK....


I think their search function just sucks. I couldn't find something I was looking for the other day, without viewing all the products in that category.

https://www.potterybarn.com/products/witches-cauldron-black/?pkey=charvest-celebrations&isx=0.0.4445

https://www.potterybarn.com/products/spooky-crows-hurricanes/?pkey=call-candles-holders-lanterns-lit&isx=0.0.10000


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Illysium said:


> I think their search function just sucks. I couldn't find something I was looking for the other day, without viewing all the products in that category.
> 
> https://www.potterybarn.com/products/witches-cauldron-black/?pkey=charvest-celebrations&isx=0.0.4445
> 
> https://www.potterybarn.com/products/spooky-crows-hurricanes/?pkey=call-candles-holders-lanterns-lit&isx=0.0.10000


Thanks! I navigated using their menu selection for "Halloween" and looked thru everything listed, since it wasn't pages and pages or anything, and didn't see the cauldron. I saw the hurricane though, however I was looking for the cream one that is on the mantle shelf with the banner. Maybe they just don't have that listed yet......


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ok this item confuses me. Do you get a set of 4 ghost mugs, or do you get the 4 mugs in the picture??

https://www.potterybarn.com/product...67|best|0|viewall|48||91&cm_src=PRODUCTSEARCH


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

maggiesvineyard said:


> Thanks! I navigated using their menu selection for "Halloween" and looked thru everything listed, since it wasn't pages and pages or anything, and didn't see the cauldron. I saw the hurricane though, however I was looking for the cream one that is on the mantle shelf with the banner. Maybe they just don't have that listed yet......


Hopefully they'll bring them back. Looks like something they may have carried previously:

https://www.potterybarn.com/products/halloween-flameless-raven-pillar-candles/?pkey=challoween-witch

I really want those trees on the mantle, in the same pic.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Never mind my question about the mugs, I think I figured it out! I saw a listing for a set of 4 of the checkered mugs, so it should be a set of 4 identicals. Loving those ghost mugs, think I may have to get them!


----------



## CH31 (Jul 10, 2017)

c910andace said:


> What did you get from Grandin Road? I have the Beware, My Beloved, Winged Statue and Eternal Rest! They are so beautiful, I don't want to put them in my yard! I don't want my sprinklers to touch them. What do other haunters do?


 I ended up getting the eternal rest, my beloved, and enter if you dare tombstones. I also bought Eva. I'm staying away from Grandin until next year now. I didn't want to spend that much but I saw the coupon code and just crumbled. Did you get anything from there this year?
I bought a couple of tombstones last year but it was so late in the season I didn't get a chance to use them. I'm worried about the wind knocking them down. The winged statue seems like it could blow over easily.


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

c910andace said:


> I love that!! Didn't see that in my searches.
> 
> Is it just me or has Pottery Barn had a disappointing last few years. There are always some really fantastic gems but I want to be wowed! They seem to be repeating some great items but I already own those. Are they the best sellers?


I just looked at PB and WS sites and was super disappointed. Several repeats of years past with a few weak new items and anything that is black or orange lumped in. 2008 or 09 was a fantastic year for PB. If they are going to recycle ideas, I wish they'd look back further than last year. Those backdrops they had were AWESOME! I'm still bummed I was poor that year and couldn't buy the Haunted Gate backdrop.


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

CH31 said:


> I ended up getting the eternal rest, my beloved, and enter if you dare tombstones. I also bought Eva. I'm staying away from Grandin until next year now. I didn't want to spend that much but I saw the coupon code and just crumbled. Did you get anything from there this year?
> I bought a couple of tombstones last year but it was so late in the season I didn't get a chance to use them. I'm worried about the wind knocking them down. The winged statue seems like it could blow over easily.[/QUOTE
> 
> Wonderful choices! The winged statue is petite and could blow over but the detail is so beautiful. I am building an under column with a recessed well at the top to fit her. I'll figure out an anchoring system. I'm thinking the clear frame mirror screws with a small shim of Styrofoam or cardboard to protect the statues base... Still figuring it out.


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

dustin2dust said:


> I just looked at PB and WS sites and was super disappointed. Several repeats of years past with a few weak new items and anything that is black or orange lumped in. 2008 or 09 was a fantastic year for PB. If they are going to recycle ideas, I wish they'd look back further than last year. Those backdrops they had were AWESOME! I'm still bummed I was poor that year and couldn't buy the Haunted Gate backdrop.


I had just had a baby and the only thing I accomplished was trick or treating with a stroller. That Halloween backdrop from 2008 still burns. 

However, I made up for it.


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

I SO wanted the Haunted Gate backdrop. One was on ebay last year, but $300 seemed SUPER steep. The haunted house was gorgeous too. 
That ghost horse is really cool! I loved the mad scientist theme they had. I hope Homegoods comes out with those skeleton hand martini glasses like they have the walking dead wine glasses!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I started trying to pull up pictures of the haunted gate backdrop (I haven't seen it before), and I got distracted by this PB bat mobile and someone's attempt at recreating it. I like!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I hadn't looked at the PB website yet so I started doing so after reading this thread. I've ordered Halloween items from them in the past & have liked what I've gotten. I do like this lumbar pillow, currently on sale for $20. It's halloween-themed but not super bright & colorful. 

https://www.potterybarn.com/product...llow/?pkey=charvest-celebrations&isx=0.0.1952

And I like the Halloween monster-printed sheets at PB Kids also. Otherwise, I'm not really impressed right now. I hope they have more coming out! In that photo already shared that had the neat fall "trees" on the mantle, I like the witch silhouette in the center.


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

Bobbiejo said:


> I started trying to pull up pictures of the haunted gate backdrop (I haven't seen it before), and I got distracted by this PB bat mobile and someone's attempt at recreating it. I like!


I have a couple pictures of it on a pinterest board. 
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/478014947933135323/


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

Bobbiejo said:


> I started trying to pull up pictures of the haunted gate backdrop (I haven't seen it before), and I got distracted by this PB bat mobile and someone's attempt at recreating it. I like!


I have this! It is from PBKids and it is really cool!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

This cauldron is mine! They had two in my local store, but I played nice and only purchased one. The skeletons carrying the glass bowls are very nice as well. I almost got the larger one, but hesitated because for some reason they priced the glass bowl separately. You had to buy the metal skeletons and then the bowl. I'm sure they do this in case you need a replacement bowl in the future, but that's all it took for me to walk away. I may come back for it, but for now I am happy with my cauldron.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

dustin2dust said:


> I have a couple pictures of it on a pinterest board.
> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/478014947933135323/


Wow, $275?? What's it made out of, silk? LOL. No wonder so many people passed on it....


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

dustin2dust said:


> I have a couple pictures of it on a pinterest board.
> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/478014947933135323/


Wow, $275?? What's it made out of, silk? LOL. No wonder so many people passed on it....


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I missed out on getting the black witch’s cauldron....I waited too long for a good sale and it’s no longer available. I did however find this great triple cauldron condiment server and should be getting it in a couple days. GrandinRoad had a triple witch hat condiment server as well as a triple claw copper server, both of which sold out before I could purchase (for the same reason....waiting for a good sale!) so I was stoked when I saw this one at PB. Got it for half off plus free ship over the weekend. Can’t wait to get it!


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

Glad I’m not the only one who still mourns over missing out on that haunted house backdrop


----------

